# 2 Cabs?



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi All,
Can anyone tell me about the second engine in this lash-up? It appears to have 2 cabs. This picture is a crop from a picture that appears in the book Bridges That Changed The World - by Prestel.
The caption reads in part..
Dale Creek Bridge, Union Pacific Railway C. 1870

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Extra wide (I think called a Wooten) firebox meant the engineer's cab was mounted along side the boiler and the fireman had his onw cab in the usual place behind the firebox. 

These were often called Mother Hubbards, or Saddle Cabs, or ... well, the brain just went blank... I am sure someone knows the more common name and will list it in a second.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be Camelback Semper 

Dave


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

THAT'S IT!.... Thanks.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Um,

I've got pics of Mother Hubbards, pics of Camelbacks, but I ain't got no pic of no double cab like that (well, I do now) .... have a line drawing of something similar, but I think it's got more drivers.

Y'all rat sure? Let me be quick to add I don't have a clue, myself.

That'd be one unusual kitbash.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ted

Take a look at the lead engin in that photograph andd see if you can make out two individuals riding the pilot. The reason I ask is because I ran across a book written in 1877 that seems to have that exact same picture.

The following link is to that book, you'll need to scroll up a bit to view the whole picture, but it looks the same, if it is that's one man and one woman riding the pilot across Dale Creek.

*Fifteen Thousand Miles By Stage*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen Camelbacks with a second cab like roof, but not enclosed like this one. 
I'd guess it was winterized, get's chilly out there on the high plains. 

Another thuoght was early Inspection Engines. Some were like steam 'dummies'. Looks like 2 people on the running board in front of the forward cab on 766. 

Grand Opening of the bridge would account for so many riders on the locos.....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Right, I've got a line dwg of a 0-8(?)-0 with a cab in back that looks like a sunshade, no sides. ca 1870's.

That'd make a great bash, though.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Depending on where on teh UP system that is located, that might be a firebox for the "rosebud coal" that was used for a time out west... low thermal value required a larger firebox in order to generate enough heat to make steam for the engine. I'm not certain the rosebud stuff was ever used by UP.. I think i read about that in relation to the Great Northern, i think.


----------

